# Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen



## WolfsburgVirus (9. September 2012)

hallo ich fahre für ein paar tage in die nähe von heiligenhafen, wollte mal fragen wie es da im september mit angeln ausschaut, auf was kann ich angeln ? und wo ?

achso ich fahre in die nähe von [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Neuteschendorf[/SIZE][/FONT] 

mfg


----------



## kühkopfangler (9. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen*

Hallo,

würde mich auch interessieren, bin in 3 Wochen dort...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen*

kann hie rkine rhelfen ?


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen*

Hi Sportsfreunde,

Direkt in Heiligenhafen lässt sich ganz gut fischen. Ich habe mich dort in meinen vielen Urlauben immer nach der Kutterausfahrt abends an den Binnensee links der Schleuse gesetzt. Zu fangen sind dort Aal, Aalmutter und Butt. Habe dort seltsamerweise meinen bisherigen PB-Butt von 46 cm auf einen gezupften Mefoblinker mit 30cm Vorfach und Wattwurm gefangen. Bei 35 grad, mitten im Sommer und um die Mittagszeit. Direkt danach folgte ein 42er. Unglaublich, aber wahr. Ansonsten wie gesagt viel Aal und Aalmutter. Dorsch ist dort logischerweise nicht zu bekommen. Als kleiner Bub habe ich auf der anderen Seite am Yachtanleger eimerweise große Barsche mit der Handleine auf Schwebgarnalen vom Steg gefangen. Offiziell ist dort das angeln nicht erlaubt, aber wir waren wie gesagt kleine Jungs und haben die Barsche an die Yachtbesitzer verschenkt, die sich davon abends ein Festmahl gezaubert haben. Nachts haben dort auch einige mit Laufpose auf Aal angesessen und sind mit i.d.R. 3-5 stück nach hause gegangen. 

Ansonsten ist in Heiligenhafen auch der Strand nicht weit, von dem sich Brandungs- und Mefofischen lohnt. Inwieweit der Bau der neuen Seebrücke jedoch die Fischwelt dort durcheinander gebracht hat weiß ich nicht.

Ich wünsche euch viel Petri.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen*

Hey Fabi, 

Also wie es imom aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Fangen kannst du Platten Dorsch in der Brandung. Mefo sollten auch gehen.  Wie und wo gute Plätze sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich eingtlich nur zum Pilken nach Heiligenhafen fahr. Aber Fehmarn ist ja nicht weit weg dort sollte immer irgentwas gehen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln rund um Heiligenhafen*

hallo hat sich erledigt, meine frau liegt flach . kurzurlaub fällt aus. ********


----------

